# Solunar tables. Believe in or not?



## brookvillescott (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a friend who pretty much only fishes according to the solunar tables, cows laying down... if this happens he is done. Well we have had a few conversations about this before..(lots)....... Ive never went fishing looking at the solunar tables. They just had a article in this months Infishermans magazine about this. They took cameras and put them in a lake monitoring bass for about a 6 month time table.....they were monitoring the depth of the bass and how active they were during the moon phases.......... Well they came to the conclusion it had more to do with weather and other things then the solunar tables...Your thoughts?


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

You serve a tasty bit of food on the fishes table.....he'll gobble it up, regardless of what's going on in the heavens.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Weather trumps all but, I'd hate to think of the time I've been out fishing and caught a fish right at moon rise or set, and I usually know what time it happens. Best thing can be to have moon set/rise sunset/rise at the same time and some nice weather moving in. 
Of coarse if the fish are biting that helps too


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Dick Sternberg had published sometime ago that there were more bass caught around full moons, followed by halves. It makes sense that there are more bass fishermen fishing late when there is a full moon.

If so many animals follow a circadian rhythm it doesn't surprise me then that bass are tied into these as well. 

I like a cloudy day and a falling barometer.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

I would agree with Mason. I never hit the water without knowing moon rise and set and the major and minor times. I think it is a bigger deal in the muskie world but can't imagine it doesn't have the same affect on other fish as well. There is just to much data compiled by people like Joe Bucher and others to show that there is something to these times. Doesn't mean you can't catch fish outside of a moon phase, just your odds probably will go up. If fishing conditions are tough I really focus on these times as I feel the fish will be the most active at that time, that day. One thing that is widely agreed upon is, weather trumps all.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

ALL of my PB fish, especially my bigger catfish have came on the major moon phases (full moon period, new period, and the actual day/night of the quarter moons). weather is most important at any time but the moon dictates the size of the fish i may catch. 

for catfish i like a nice slow pressure rise for over 3hrs, but if during a good moon day i have a chance at a bigger fish. i have over 20 years of photo's with the dates/time my bigger fish were caught and now that i have online access to historical weather data i see they most all were caught in almost identical conditions during a favorable moon phase. 

i havent paid much attention to the "tables" but maybe i should. might buy one of them little books next year and keep it in my bag.

i know for a fact different species of fish prefer different pressure ratings and trends but in my experience a rising barometer and high humidity is best for cats. 

is it possible to predicts the pressure trend for an entire day? if so it would make my life so much easier!


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

i follow them and have noticed a slight difference, but the barometer seems to be the real key


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm not a beliver at all....I fell into this trap a while back and had all the tables printed out and marked days to fish...some days were good and some weren't. Buddies would call and want to go out and the tables said it wouldn't be good...and we caught fish. Heck, I don't even follow weather patterns anymore...we have caught fish in huge winds, rain, cold fronts, warm fronts, falling/rising barometers, etc,.....Now understand that I mainly fish in CJ a larger deeper body of water, maybe this changes for shallower or small water...I don't know. 
I fish for Walleyes, Crappies, WB, SM, and LM and I think they have seasonal patterns that they don't deviate from much at all, it's according to water temp and what the food is doing. If they are hungry they will eat.
Now... I don't worry about the phases or weather, I go when I can, I am more relaxed, and I try to figure out where the fish are, what they are doing, when and what they are eating. Normally I catch fish


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> I'm not a beliver at all....I fell into this trap a while back and had all the tables printed out and marked days to fish...some days were good and some weren't. Buddies would call and want to go out and the tables said it wouldn't be good...and we caught fish. Heck, I don't even follow weather patterns anymore...we have caught fish in huge winds, rain, cold fronts, warm fronts, etc.....Now I don't worry about the phases or weather, I go when I can, I am more relaxed, and I try to figure out where the fish are, what they are doing, when and what they are eating. Normally I catch fish


Ditto.... I fish when I can fish...


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> I'm not a beliver at all....I fell into this trap a while back and had all the tables printed out and marked days to fish...some days were good and some weren't. Buddies would call and want to go out and the tables said it wouldn't be good...and we caught fish. Heck, I don't even follow weather patterns anymore...we have caught fish in huge winds, rain, cold fronts, warm fronts, falling/rising barometers, etc,.....Now understand that I mainly fish in CJ a larger deeper body of water, maybe this changes for shallower or small water...I don't know.
> I fish for Walleyes, Crappies, WB, SM, and LM and I think they have seasonal patterns that they don't deviate from much at all, it's according to water temp and what the food is doing. If they are hungry they will eat.
> Now... I don't worry about the phases or weather, I go when I can, I am more relaxed, and I try to figure out where the fish are, what they are doing, when and what they are eating. Normally I catch fish


I did the same thing with similar results. Now I don't worry so much about moon phases like full and new, I go when I can. What I think is important is the daily moon position. Moon rise and set, and the major and minor times. If I can't be on the lake all day I would make sure I was there when moon rise or set corresponded with a major or minor or sun up or down. To me this is the stuff that is important to watch on the lunar tables. Been fishing on days the chart says poor and seen multiple fish caught wihtin minutes of the moon rise or set. These fish were caught on different locations on the same lake and that was the only bite all day. It just happens to many times in muskie fishing to not believe in it.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I've kept records of Muskies since 2005 and found a definite pattern on which days to fish for the Big ones.Also the Moonrise and MUF together are the best times but don't come along very often.

Roscoe


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I think them tables are a bunch of poo-poo.I never pay attention to 'em,as long as there's no hurricane force winds & I got the time I'm out fishing.Fish are gonna eat,just gotta be there when they're hungry.There's always hungry fish in the body of water you're fishing at.You put in the time & effort & you'll catch'em.


----------



## brookvillescott (Aug 15, 2010)

I totally agree with you about the tables. I dont believe in them


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I feel that the moon phases play more on the availability of light in the evening. Moon light from above makes bait much easier to locate by predators. I have a lot of experience with salt water fishing from growing up on the east coast. Fishing on a full moon was generally a good time. A bigger than normal tide which would bring in more food hence more predators. It would seem to me that lakes do not have a tidal change. So I am going to go out on a limb and say the moon light helps in locating bait. I do think that there is something to be said about atmospheric pressure, rising and falling. JMO.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Weather and barometer are definately key!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Count me in with the folks who make the best of the conditions on the days they can fish. But, there are most definately "drivers" to fish behavior. Trying not to over-think the equation, I consider three variables on any given day before I start my hunt. In order, seasonal instincts--primary forage location--water temps. Answer that trio correctly, and you'll be close to your targeted quarry. Remember, as a rule, 90% of the fish you seek will only be in 10% of the resource you're plying. Everything else (wind, barometer, cloud cover) might help dictate lure choice and presentation, but if you're beating the bank when the crappie have moved out post spawn, it doesn't matter what you're throwing. I do put some stock in a "spawning moon." Beyond that, lunar phase is the last thing I would worry about. Too often, we're simply fishing dead water, and we excuse our poor choices by blaming the weather, or the position of the stars.


----------



## mcmillcd (Feb 18, 2009)

Have never used the tables and probably never will. I just try to fish any chance I get.


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

there is a really good article in the in-fisherman aug/sept issue on tagged bass and the moon phases. pretty much the bass moved according to feeding and spawning times and didnt show much at all concerning the moon phases. ive found that i have caught my biggest fish right before storms. really turns them on.:B


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

I always carry the major feed period schedule in my billfold. I try to fish them if possible but will go regardless of when they happen. They are just one of many tools we use to find fish. A fallen baramontor with a storm moving in will turn the fish on quicker than any thing.
I look at it like this: I have two things to figure out when I go fishing and they are WHEN and WHERE. I know the when based on the major feed periods. I have to figure out the where based on all the conditions of weather, water and so many other things. I look at it like this: the fish only reacts to the conditions of his inviroment. If we know all of the conditions of his inviroment and his reactions to these conditions than we can predict his movements some of the times not every time. There are so many variables that can change it.
I have seen so many times on here where a guy says "it was like some one turn a swicth" and they either started to bite or stopped. This is the major feed period going in or out.
For those of you who don't believe in them that is your choice. It just makes fishing that much more interesting.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Well said Taxi!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The stars were aligned yesterday. 3 days post cold front, stable-high pressure at 30.08, front approaching to hit today, 3rd day prior to a new moon and moon set at approx 6:45pm or whatever. I was on the water yesterday from 2-8pm and didn't see squat. Wait, check that, a crappie was caught around 3:30 or so. Go figure.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> The stars were aligned yesterday. 3 days post cold front, stable-high pressure at 30.08, front approaching to hit today, 3rd day prior to a new moon and moon set at approx 6:45pm or whatever. I was on the water yesterday from 2-8pm and didn't see squat. Wait, check that, a crappie was caught around 3:30 or so. Go figure.


Crazy, ain't it?

Saturday morning (first of the cold front), I whacked 'em. 21 green fish in 4 hours with 11 over 12 inches, and one at 20 1/8...all on a spinnerbait. Following what I learned Saturday, Sunday morning (second of the cold front) we boated 13 in 3 hours, but the quality was better. 12 over 12 inches with several 2 pounders.

If I cared about the weather, or the stars, I'd have stayed home.

Location, location, location...

Fish behavior is seasonal. This time of year, they eat every day...bunches.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Crazy, ain't it?
> 
> Saturday morning (first of the cold front), I whacked 'em. 21 green fish in 4 hours with 11 over 12 inches, and one at 20 1/8...all on a spinnerbait. Following what I learned Saturday, Sunday morning (second of the cold front) we boated 13 in 3 hours, but the quality was better. 12 over 12 inches with several 2 pounders.
> 
> ...


just so happens both Sat and Sun morning had Pressure conditions i find highly favorable for good fishing (slow rising pressure in the 29.95-30.15 range). i dont pay much attention to "fronts" much anymore. i have learned over the past few years not all cold fronts bring bad fishing.

Sat http://www.wunderground.com/history...tml?req_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA

Sun http://www.wunderground.com/history...tml?req_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA

dont know what species you were chasing but you cant get and better as far as pressure goes for Flatheads and Channels. i used to go by wind direction, cold/warm fronts, etc but so far have narrowed my success down to that majical pressure range for Flatheads which i target the most during summer. 

also the fact that you done better on the bigger fish on Sunday makes sense, to my observations anyways, because you were entering the New Moon period. 

your no doubt right about the seasonal movements, depth, cloudy/sunny, bait movements, etc, and i am curious if the prevailing pressure conditions may influence all that.


----------



## Trebbie (Aug 26, 2010)

I downloaded a few apps on my Itouch with lunar and weather phases for fishing. I pay attention to the minor and major feeding times and sometimes go out during these times. I also try and use this to help plan major fishing trips to Lake Erie and whatnot. For the most part, I haven't seen a difference in fishing local ponds and rivers. I've had good days and I've been skunked on times that are suppose to be ideal.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I check the stars and/or moon when I get up to go fishing.

If I can see the stars or moon I go fishing.

If I cannot see the stars or the moon I go fishing.

My method has never failed me regarding going fishing.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

dinkbuster1 said:


> dont know what species you were chasing...


Green feesh (aka--largemouth).

I hadn't been on the public water I hunted for 6 weeks prior to this past weekend. However, I've hit her on labor day MANY times over the past couple decades. Guess what? For the most part, the fish were in the same areas, feeding on the same forage, around the same cover that they have historically. The wind and the cover made the spinnerbait the most effective presentation, but I have no doubt a rattle trap or a vibe would have taken a few if I had wanted to keep picking weeds off of them. 

Point is, I knew where to look and it wasn't because of the position of the moon. Had the weather been different, the spot on the spot would have probably been different. But, they're there...doing the same thing they do every year at this time. If I didn't know better, I could have been fishing the 90% of the lake that was dead, and blamed my poor performance on the sun, or the moon, or the cold front, or the wind, or forgetting my lucky rabbit's foot. 

If you need a chart (or a barometer) to be confident in where you're hunting, you're over-thinking the equation.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i do beleive the disagreements on this thread with this whole "wheather/lunar" issue is due to the particular fish being targeted and the type of water fished. if you think about it, wouldnt your lower fish on the food chain be more active when the top predators are "turned off"? actually, i have a VERY hard time gathering bait (shad, bluegills, bass, etc) in creeks, ponds, and in the river on those days when the cats are on fire. it seems they know and are hiding! if i can get bait "at will" i know we are in for a bad night.

i mostly target flatheads in the GMR but also get out a few times each year to fish for smallies, crappie, carp, bluegill, and maybe trout. those fish seem less affected by environmental conditions and have been able to find and catch them at almost any time. some days/areas are better than others but almost never am i skunked. 

from what little i have read on the Muskie forum it seems those of us that target the Bigger flats and the Musky guys have a whole lot in common when deciding when to fish and observing the moon/weather data. 

like i have said before, i have years of photos with dates to prove my point on my bigger flatheads and occasionally check out others "good nights" when they post reports and they almost always show the same results. 

there are some conditions where i will absolutely not go fishing and i cant remember a day where my freinds have went and proved me wrong on those days, but for the most part i just go and check the data afterwards. 

now back to what this thread was about, "Solunar tables", no i havent paid much attention to them as far as feeding periods but just might next year.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

shortdrift said:


> i check the stars and/or moon when i get up to go fishing.
> 
> If i can see the stars or moon i go fishing.
> 
> ...


lol tapm


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

For all you believers... I pray something doesn't happen where you need to fish or hunt to put meat on the table daily, you are already psyched out on what days, weeks, and months you can catch fish and will starveLOL


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

No........


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

For the past year i have kept a fishing log, every location,every hour,every fish (even sunfish),temperature, and weather conditions (cloudy,windy,rainy, etc.). When i compare the days that i have caught fish consistently with the solar lunar tables, there is little to no correlation. Some of the best days of fishing have occurred during the worst solar lunar phases. I recommend that every serious fisherman keeps a log, who knows you may find a pattern specific to a body of water that does produce more fish.


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

I kept records on every trip I did for a couple of years and what they told me was the best time to fish was just before a storm moved in.
Yes I follow the "Major feed periods" because they do work and help but not in every case or day. Ther are so many factors that enter into to it and the weather is a major factor before or after a front.
I have had many times when we were catching fish and all of a sudden they stop biting and after some time someone will catch a big fish that was there spooking the fish and as soon as you catch it and it leaves they will come out of hidding and start biting again.
When I fish the hump at C C if the blue gills are biting the eyes are not there but if the gills are not stealing your bait you can bet there is a huge eye around someplace.
There has not been a day when I went fishing that I have not learned something new about fishing. The day that happens I may as well stop fishing. The day I think I know it all I find out I know nothing.
It is good to see all of the different views on here but we should all respect each others ideas and information because we just may learn something. I will be 76 next month and I am still learning. Thank you


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Short drift totally nailed it!


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

Me and a friend disagree over this. He swears by the tables but past experience to me seems to disprove it. Weather though I definitely believe has a factor. Rain events especially seem to help. I did a little traveling this past weekend down to Myrtle beach. The fishing was very slow and everyone seemed to be blaming the fact that the hurricane Earl was close by.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I have tried it and it seems to make no difference at all. Don't even look at it anymore. The weather is everything.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

pauldmt said:


> Me and a friend disagree over this. He swears by the tables but past experience to me seems to disprove it. Weather though I definitely believe has a factor. Rain events especially seem to help. I did a little traveling this past weekend down to Myrtle beach. The fishing was very slow and everyone seemed to be blaming the fact that the hurricane Earl was close by.


now thats funny, everytime the remenants of a Hurrican blow over the state, or even a strong LOW (which actually a hurricane is) is over us we have absolutely slayed the fish! that is during the start to mid way thru a "hurricane"/LOW, the tail end litterally "Blows"


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

SeanStone said:


> For the past year i have kept a fishing log, every location,every hour,every fish (even sunfish),temperature, and weather conditions (cloudy,windy,rainy, etc.). When i compare the days that i have caught fish consistently with the solar lunar tables, there is little to no correlation. Some of the best days of fishing have occurred during the worst solar lunar phases. I recommend that every serious fisherman keeps a log, who knows you may find a pattern specific to a body of water that does produce more fish.


I think that's more important than some buttheads putting out some "tables" that does or doesn't work.If a log is kept over time,it can be referenced over & over again.Especially if you fish diiferent places every year & fish those places year after year it could be a huge help.That being said,log or no log,tables or no tables,just go out & fish.That's really the only way to figure out the fishing equation.


----------

